
Getting Comfortable With Rubinius’ Pure-Ruby Internals - DanielRibeiro
http://yehudakatz.com/2011/02/18/getting-comfortable-with-rubinius-pure-ruby-internals/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+KatzGotYourTongue+%28Katz+Got+Your+Tongue%3F%29
======
defroost
This is a really good read. It is fascinating to see how cleverly designed and
engineered Rubinius is. I've been following it from early on, and they have
made tremendous strides. The new 1.2.1 is a fun to use, solid Ruby
implementation.

~~~
gry
I'm more and more impressed by Yehuda's ability to translate technology.

While cooking last night, I listened to The Pipleine, Dan Benjamin's podcast
with John Siracusa that episode's guest. John and Yehuda feel like long-lost
cousins. The dudes are in the trenches rooting around interpreters and
instruction sets. Then, they give the rest of us quasi-nerds something to grab
on to.

